# Update of my chicks and birds



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

My to chicks Purpendicala (white one) Pepper (Dark one).









Very hard to get these to animals to take a picture princess does not like Zoey and Zoey is scared of princess.









My 2 male pigeons they don't get on well.









To females.


My 2 chicks have grown up heaps just in 3 days they are still getting fed by the parents but they are starting to peck at the food they are walking a little bit.
Also there parents are already breeding for the next pair of eggs.
Princess (white indian fantail) and her mate Punch are starting to mate I hope I can get some chicks off them.

If you want to see more pictures of my birds and my other pets go to my album I just put some new pictures in it.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Purpendicala









Pepper









Parents they look like the mum more


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hope you enjoyed!!! 
Comment!!!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just found this! They are beautiful! I just love those little yellow fuzzy heads! Can't wait to see them when they are grown up. Hope you'll keep us updated!


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

yer, they have gorwn up heaps since these pictures they grow everyday and u can see it pepper the younger chick is startin to show some nice colours in its ferthers ill post some more soon


----------



## BLOWINSMOKE (Oct 9, 2010)

Beautiful birds, thanks for posting, keep us updated


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

no problem i love sharing pictures to people


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds and adorable babies! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you =]


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

My first set of fantail hatchlings looked just awful-all spotty with asymmetrical markings. I was thinking maybe this pair just shouldn't be allowed to breed any more. I kept telling myself, "I allowed them to be born into the world, therefore I MUST love them"! Slowly they emerged from their "ugly duckling" stage and turned out to be absolute stunners. All babies should be cute but these were down right scarey for a while! Your babies look waaaayyyy better than mine did!


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

yes, thats wat happens i dont really like the stage when they dont have fethers but its just how u said some look like ulgy ducklings but then they grow up to be a pretty white swan. I love the age they r now my younger one is so cute and also is the older one is cute too


----------

